# Acumulação de neve vs permanência de Neve em Portugal



## AJB (12 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que as fotos do Norther são de ontem, Geiras.
> 
> Quanto aos avisos, bom, se a Serra da Estrela, e principalmente o planalto > 1800m, fosse contemplado por esses avisos, os distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda estariam em constante aviso vermelho.
> 
> E o mesmo teriam que fazer para os distritos de Braga e Vila Real, por causa do Gerês. Não que a neve lá seja tão frequente e permanente como na Serra da Estrela (a altitude é menor), mas quando dá para neve, é ao metro. (Dada a precipitação abundante).



De facto...concordo contigo!
Uma duvida que "transporto" ha ja alguns anos (ha muitos alias) é qual a serra (necessariamente tem que ser serra ou planalto) que, depois da serra da Estrela, tem mais dias de neve (de queda de neve e que mais dias a conserve)...
Isto pode parecer algo picuinhas, é pá mas de facto tenho interesse nisso...vejamos:
Serra do Gerês- tem na Nevosa o ponto mais alto com 1548 metros de altitude, mas esta demasiado proxima da influencia do oceano...
Serra do Larouco - mais afastada do oceano, tem no culminar do planalto 1536 metros...
Serra de Montesinho - BASTANTE mais "seca", esta serra atinge "só" 1486 metros...
Afasto previamente as Serras de Montemuro, Marão, Nogueira, Alvão e Planalto de Castro Laboreiro pois acredito estarem uns "furos" abaixo...
se alguem tiver esta "maluqueira" de saber qual o 2º lugar de portugal mais nevoso e que mais tempo conserve a neve e quiser partilhar opiniões...
Ah! eu apostava no Larouco...no meio é que esta a virtude não é...


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> De facto...concordo contigo!
> Uma duvida que "transporto" ha ja alguns anos (ha muitos alias) é qual a serra (necessariamente tem que ser serra ou planalto) que, depois da serra da Estrela, tem mais dias de neve (de queda de neve e que mais dias a conserve)...
> Isto pode parecer algo picuinhas, é pá mas de facto tenho interesse nisso...vejamos:
> Serra do Gerês- tem na Nevosa o ponto mais alto com 1548 metros de altitude, mas esta demasiado proxima da influencia do oceano...
> ...



Talvez não seja o tópico mais adequado mas fica a minha opinião...

Acho que a Estrela compete de tal forma em outro campeonato que o chamado "2º lugar" é irrelevante. Passo a explicar: Falamos de um planalto extenso compreendido na barreira 1800-2000m. Comparando com os restantes sistemas estes segundos estarão todos em média nos 1500-1600m, sendo os seus topos geralmente picos, tirando alguns no Nordeste que, estando supostamente menos expostos ao atlântico, têm eles menos cota máxima. Assim o conjunto de picos a 1500 - 1600m estão sujeitos perante entradas diversas com temperaturas positivas a 850hPa, rápida deterioração do seu manto branco. A diferença em dias do seu "degelo" total é assim irrelevante. Pelo que daquilo que todos os anos se relata, os neveiros da estrela são os únicos (quer por cota, quer por acomulação) capazes de resistir mais tempo, por vezes de forma notável até Maio e, em alguns anos, mesmo Junho


----------



## AJB (12 Fev 2014 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



vitamos disse:


> Talvez não seja o tópico mais adequado mas fica a minha opinião...
> 
> Acho que a Estrela compete de tal forma em outro campeonato que o chamado "2º lugar" é irrelevante. Passo a explicar: Falamos de um planalto extenso compreendido na barreira 1800-2000m. Comparando com os restantes sistemas estes segundos estarão todos em média nos 1500-1600m, sendo os seus topos geralmente picos, tirando alguns no Nordeste que, estando supostamente menos expostos ao atlântico, têm eles menos cota máxima. Assim o conjunto de picos a 1500 - 1600m estão sujeitos perante entradas diversas com temperaturas positivas a 850hPa, rápida deterioração do seu manto branco. A diferença em dias do seu "degelo" total é assim irrelevante. Pelo que daquilo que todos os anos se relata, os neveiros da estrela são os únicos (quer por cota, quer por acomulação) capazes de resistir mais tempo, por vezes de forma notável até Maio e, em alguns anos, mesmo Junho



sim, concordo contigo!
A questão do 2º lugar é mera curiosidade apenas e só!
De facto talvez este não seja o "seguimento" mais adequado...desculpem...mas criar um apenas por esta curiosidade não deve valer a pena...
Um aparte. Acompanho, através da webcam da estancia de Manzaneda (a que está a 1500 metros, na base da estação), a evolução de neve no solo nesse local e através disso (margem de erro significativa?) tento perceber a evolução da situação no Gerês e Larouco...o MeteoMontalegre talvez nos ajude daqui para a frente


----------



## snowadd (12 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> sim, concordo contigo!
> A questão do 2º lugar é mera curiosidade apenas e só!
> De facto talvez este não seja o "seguimento" mais adequado...desculpem...mas criar um apenas por esta curiosidade não deve valer a pena...
> Um aparte. Acompanho, através da webcam da estancia de Manzaneda (a que está a 1500 metros, na base da estação), a evolução de neve no solo nesse local e através disso (margem de erro significativa?) tento perceber a evolução da situação no Gerês e Larouco...o MeteoMontalegre talvez nos ajude daqui para a frente



Concordo, com os dois.. A serra da Estrela "joga mesmo noutro campeonato", devido a diferença de quase 500 metros de altitude que significaria a média de 3ºC (aproximadamente) e que é uma diferença "monstruosa", a estas latitudes, onde a queda de neve está dependente da passagem de frentes.
Estes 3ºC são a diferença entre as frentes quentes serem na forma de chuva a maioria das vezes entre os 1500-1800 metros e acima disto continuarem a ser neve.
Contudo tenho seguido muitas vezes Manzaneda (mais baixa que a Serra da Estrela cerca de 200 metros e com o factor interioridade a ser quase o mesmo) e consta-se que a acumulação de neve nos seus topos ainda é maior do que a da Serra da Estrela, o que significa que a temperatura média nos topos será muito semelhante. Conclui-se assim (havendo claro outros factores envolvidos) que em média a região norte(Larouco e Gerês), à mesma altitude terá cerca de 1ºC  em média a menos que a região da Serra da Estrela.
Ora como todos sabem, a Galiza e o norte de Portugal tem uma precipitação mais abundante que a região da serra da Estrela, sendo muito semelhante entre a serra do Larouco e Serra do Gerês, (ligeira vantagem para a serra do Gerês por ser mais litoral). Mas devido à maior interioridade (temperaturas mais baixas) e também o factor de não ser tão escarpada como o Gerês, eu diria  que no seu topo a serra do Larouco levaria o segundo lugar do campeonato no que toca a acumulação e permanência de neve.

E desculpem a continuação do "off topic", mas também sou um entusiasta da neve...


----------



## AJB (12 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



snowadd disse:


> Concordo, com os dois.. A serra da Estrela "joga mesmo noutro campeonato", devido a diferença de quase 500 metros de altitude que significaria a média de 3ºC (aproximadamente) e que é uma diferença "monstruosa", a estas latitudes, onde a queda de neve está dependente da passagem de frentes.
> Estes 3ºC são a diferença entre as frentes quentes serem na forma de chuva a maioria das vezes entre os 1500-1800 metros e acima disto continuarem a ser neve.
> Contudo tenho seguido muitas vezes Manzaneda (mais baixa que a Serra da Estrela cerca de 200 metros e com o factor interioridade a ser quase o mesmo) e consta-se que a acumulação de neve nos seus topos ainda é maior do que a da Serra da Estrela, o que significa que a temperatura média nos topos será muito semelhante. Conclui-se assim (havendo claro outros factores envolvidos) que em média a região norte(Larouco e Gerês), à mesma altitude terá cerca de 1ºC  em média a menos que a região da Serra da Estrela.
> Ora como todos sabem, a Galiza e o norte de Portugal tem uma precipitação mais abundante que a região da serra da Estrela, sendo muito semelhante entre a serra do Larouco e Serra do Gerês, (ligeira vantagem para a serra do Gerês por ser mais litoral). Mas devido à maior interioridade (temperaturas mais baixas) e também o factor de não ser tão escarpada como o Gerês, eu diria  que no seu topo a serra do Larouco levaria o segundo lugar do campeonato no que toca a acumulação e permanência de neve.
> ...




Bem, para não continuar o Off topic e se houver mais alguns interessados que justifiquem...que tal um Seguimento Neve Portugal ou seguimento Serras...ou outro qualquer...srs Moderadores que dizem???


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2014 às 21:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



snowadd disse:


> Conclui-se assim (havendo claro outros factores envolvidos) que em média a região norte(Larouco e Gerês), à mesma altitude terá cerca de 1ºC  em média a menos que a região da Serra da Estrela.
> Ora como todos sabem, a Galiza e o norte de Portugal tem uma precipitação mais abundante que a região da serra da Estrela, sendo muito semelhante entre a serra do Larouco e Serra do Gerês, (ligeira vantagem para a serra do Gerês por ser mais litoral). Mas devido à maior interioridade (temperaturas mais baixas) e também o factor de não ser tão escarpada como o Gerês, eu diria  que no seu topo a serra do Larouco levaria o segundo lugar do campeonato no que toca a acumulação e permanência de neve.



Atenção que o Gerês recebe muito mais precipitação que o Larouco. E não é uma diferença ligeira. Muito pelo contrário.
As serras do Gerês ultrapassam os 3000mm anuais. O Larouco fica muito longe disso. Cerca de 2000mm, se tanto. Muito atrás de outros sistemas montanhosos. Mesmo Pitões das Júnias, já tem menos uns 600-800mm anuais que a parte central do Gerês.

No que toca a acumulação de neve, se tal fosse possível contabilizar, não sei se o planalto da Serra da Estrela ganharia ao Gerês (Minas dos Carris e serras a sudoeste com vários pontos a 1400 e tal metros de altitude). Tenho bastantes dúvidas. são pontos que quando dá para nevar, neva ao metro. E não há forma contabilizar isso porque nenhuma estrada vai até lá. As que vão mais perto (Portela do Homem), fica a uma cota muito inferior (800-900m). 

Em termos de permanência de neve, o segundo lugar - atrás da serra da Estrela - é capaz de ir para o Larouco. A muita precipitação (chuva) orográfica do Gerês, e que ali fica bloqueada (daí a diferença de precipitação do Gerês para Pitões), acaba por ser fatal para a neve. 
Em Portugal, o muito degelo acaba por dever-se à chuva e não tanto à temperatura. E até a serra da Estrela, com os seus 2000m sofre com isso.

----------------

EDIT (21h50):

Aliás, em termos de permanência de neve, Montesinho, com os seus 1486 metros de altitude, talvez tenha mais dias de neve no solo que o Larouco. Embora a diferença não deva ser muita, digo eu.


----------



## snowadd (13 Fev 2014 às 08:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



> Atenção que o Gerês recebe muito mais precipitação que o Larouco. E não é uma diferença ligeira. Muito pelo contrário.
> As serras do Gerês ultrapassam os 3000mm anuais. O Larouco fica muito longe disso. Cerca de 2000mm, se tanto. Muito atrás de outros sistemas montanhosos. Mesmo Pitões das Júnias, já tem menos uns 600-800mm anuais que a parte central do Gerês.
> 
> No que toca a acumulação de neve, se tal fosse possível contabilizar, não sei se o planalto da Serra da Estrela ganharia ao Gerês (Minas dos Carris e serras a sudoeste com vários pontos a 1400 e tal metros de altitude). Tenho bastantes dúvidas. são pontos que quando dá para nevar, neva ao metro. E não há forma contabilizar isso porque nenhuma estrada vai até lá. As que vão mais perto (Portela do Homem), fica a uma cota muito inferior (800-900m).
> ...




Está certo que tem razão que a precipitação anual em certas zonas do Gerês
é muito mais elevada do que no Larouco, mas a esmagadora maioria dessa precipitação anual é sobre a forma de chuva, e de forma geral os eventos com maior acumulação de precipitação ocorrem com temperaturas elevadas onde só neva mesmo acima da cota destas Serras, ou nos pontos mais altos. Quando a temperatura baixa, à passagem da frente fria, a precipitação reduz-se, o que faz com que a diferença de precipitação na forma de neve entre os 2 sistemas montanhosos não seja assim tão grande.
Além disso também como referiu e bem, a chuva é o principal factor para o degelo, e o Gerês acusa o factor litoralidade, além da serra ser muito mais "escarpada", o que contribui para  que o degelo nesta serra seja  de forma muito mais acentuada, assim eu mantenho a minha opinião e continuo a dizer que o Larouco será a segunda "força" em termos de neve em Portugal.
Agora como disse, se houver anos com cotas de neve  cerca dos 1200 metros ou algo similar constante (sem muito degelo), aí sem dúvida que o Gerês terá acumulações brutais muito superiores ao Larouco, o que não é o caso deste ano, onde tem havido muito degelo a estas cotas.
 Montesinho não entrará para a corrida devido à sua MUITO menor acumulação, não dura tanto a neve, porque simplesmente não há tanta, pode até a região ter temperatura mais baixa, mas a energia necessária para fundir uma quantidade de neve maior será muito maior também..


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 09:26)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



snowadd disse:


> Atenção que o Gerês recebe muito mais precipitação que o Larouco. E não é uma diferença ligeira. Muito pelo contrário.
> As serras do Gerês ultrapassam os 3000mm anuais. O Larouco fica muito longe disso. Cerca de 2000mm, se tanto. Muito atrás de outros sistemas montanhosos. Mesmo Pitões das Júnias, já tem menos uns 600-800mm anuais que a parte central do Gerês.





> No que toca a acumulação de neve, se tal fosse possível contabilizar, não sei se o planalto da Serra da Estrela ganharia ao Gerês (Minas dos Carris e serras a sudoeste com vários pontos a 1400 e tal metros de altitude). Tenho bastantes dúvidas. são pontos que quando dá para nevar, neva ao metro. E não há forma contabilizar isso porque nenhuma estrada vai até lá. As que vão mais perto (Portela do Homem), fica a uma cota muito inferior (800-900m).
> 
> Em termos de permanência de neve, o segundo lugar - atrás da serra da Estrela - é capaz de ir para o Larouco. A muita precipitação (chuva) orográfica do Gerês, e que ali fica bloqueada (daí a diferença de precipitação do Gerês para Pitões), acaba por ser fatal para a neve.
> Em Portugal, o muito degelo acaba por dever-se à chuva e não tanto à temperatura. E até a serra da Estrela, com os seus 2000m sofre com isso.
> ...






> Está certo que tem razão que a precipitação anual em certas zonas do Gerês
> é muito mais elevada do que no Larouco, mas a esmagadora maioria dessa precipitação anual é sobre a forma de chuva, e de forma geral os eventos com maior acumulação de precipitação ocorrem com temperaturas elevadas onde só neva mesmo acima da cota destas Serras, ou nos pontos mais altos. Quando a temperatura baixa, à passagem da frente fria, a precipitação reduz-se, o que faz com que a diferença de precipitação na forma de neve entre os 2 sistemas montanhosos não seja assim tão grande.
> Além disso também como referiu e bem, a chuva é o principal factor para o degelo, e o Gerês acusa o factor litoralidade, além da serra ser muito mais "escarpada", o que contribui para  que o degelo nesta serra seja  de forma muito mais acentuada, assim eu mantenho a minha opinião e continuo a dizer que o Larouco será a segunda "força" em termos de neve em Portugal.
> Agora como disse, se houver anos com cotas de neve  cerca dos 1200 metros ou algo similar constante (sem muito degelo), aí sem dúvida que o Gerês terá acumulações brutais muito superiores ao Larouco, o que não é o caso deste ano, onde tem havido muito degelo a estas cotas.
> Montesinho não entrará para a corrida devido à sua MUITO menor acumulação, não dura tanto a neve, porque simplesmente não há tanta, pode até a região ter temperatura mais baixa, mas a energia necessária para fundir uma quantidade de neve maior será muito maior também..



Concordo com parte do que voçês dizem, mas discordo de outras!
Acho que realmente a precipitação que o Gerês tem a mais que o Larouco é motivada sobretudo por entradas de Oeste e Sudoeste... e nesta última até a Estrela tem dificuldade em ter neve, a não ser na vertente sul após uma situação de AA...é nessas situações que Trás-Os-Montes recebe bons nevões, mas que rapidamente desaparecem! 
Concordo que realmente a precipitação será o principal factor para derreter a neve no solo...aí Montesinho esta a frente...assim, apesar de achar que o Larouco será o 2º lugar neste ranking...estou seriamente convencido que Montesinho (a Norte da casa do Parque na Lama Grande) terá muitos dias de neve no solo...
Quando falo nestas serras, limito a uma pequena porção de território...no Gerês a zona dos Carris, Nevosa, Altar de Cabrões e Fonte fria (todos acima dos 1450 metros)...no Larouco na zona do planalto central (Fonte da Pipa ou na zona do parapente, tambem acima da cota 1450 metros)...por fim em Montesinho, seria na Lama Grande, acima dos (aqui, pois é mais interior) 1400 metros!
Ah! Não nos esqueçamos de um pormenor que aqui me parece importante: Montesinho esta inserido na Serra de La Gamoneda e Trevinca que habitualmente tem bons nevões
Pena este seguimento ser teórico pois infelizmente não ha webcams, estações meteo nem quem tenha visibilidade diaria para estes locais...


----------



## snowadd (13 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



> Concordo com parte do que voçês dizem, mas discordo de outras!
> Acho que realmente a precipitação que o Gerês tem a mais que o Larouco é motivada sobretudo por entradas de Oeste e Sudoeste... e nesta última até a Estrela tem dificuldade em ter neve, a não ser na vertente sul após uma situação de AA...é nessas situações que Trás-Os-Montes recebe bons nevões, mas que rapidamente desaparecem!
> Concordo que realmente a precipitação será o principal factor para derreter a neve no solo...aí Montesinho esta a frente...assim, apesar de achar que o Larouco será o 2º lugar neste ranking...estou seriamente convencido que Montesinho (a Norte da casa do Parque na Lama Grande) terá muitos dias de neve no solo...
> Quando falo nestas serras, limito a uma pequena porção de território...no Gerês a zona dos Carris, Nevosa, Altar de Cabrões e Fonte fria (todos acima dos 1450 metros)...no Larouco na zona do planalto central (Fonte da Pipa ou na zona do parapente, tambem acima da cota 1450 metros)...por fim em Montesinho, seria na Lama Grande, acima dos (aqui, pois é mais interior) 1400 metros!
> ...




Concordo consigo, mas só acrescentar que Montesinho não está inserido na Serra de Sanabria (para ser geral), na parte portuguesa chega perto dos 1500 metros, e ultrapassa-os na parte Espanhola, mas depois há um vale, antes de se atingir a serra de Sanabria. Em entradas de noroeste, (mais "nevosas") montesinho localiza-se um pouco na zona de sombra de precipitação,( efeito de Fohen), e a precipitação da serra de sanabria decresce muito.. Mas o que não invalida que montesinho também tenha bastantes dias com neve no solo...


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 10:31)

Tenho mesmo pena que não hajam estações, registos ou mesmo estradas nessas regiões "remotas". 
E que por isso esta discussão não passe muito além da teoria.

De qualquer forma, de dizer que Montesinho não tem muito menos precipitação que o Larouco.

O Larouco fica altamente prejudicado pelo Gerês. A precipitação fica bloqueada lá.
E isso percebe-se essencialmente num pós frontal, em que se nota perfeitamente toda a região desde Lamas de Mouro a Pitões das Júnias coberta de uma nebulosidade constantes, e a região de Montalegre fica como que a espaços. Entre os aguaceiros e as abertas.

As serras do Gerês acumulam muita precipitação, mesmo num pós frontal.

Não sei se algum de vocês se lembra de um membro do fórum de nome Lince. Andou aqui pelo fórum nos anos de 2008 - 2011.
Habitava em Bouça dos Homens, e aqui partilhou fotografias dos maiores nevões que eu já aqui vi em Portugal.
E algumas de eventos para os quais não se esperava grande coisa.

Até brincávamos dizendo que toda a neve ficava ali, na região dele.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*

Relativamente à quantidade de neve e de dias com neve no solo deixo aqui um exemplo elucidativo.

Seta esquerda Gerês, seta direita Larouco.
dia 10-02-2009






Após 7 dias sem precipitação
dia 19-02-2009 




Após 15 dias sem precipitação
dia 27-02-2009


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



snowadd disse:


> Concordo consigo, mas só acrescentar que Montesinho não está inserido na Serra de Sanabria (para ser geral), na parte portuguesa chega perto dos 1500 metros, e ultrapassa-os na parte Espanhola, mas depois há um vale, antes de se atingir a serra de Sanabria. Em entradas de noroeste, (mais "nevosas") montesinho localiza-se um pouco na zona de sombra de precipitação,( efeito de Fohen), e a precipitação da serra de sanabria decresce muito.. Mas o que não invalida que montesinho também tenha bastantes dias com neve no solo...



Julgo que isso sera mais em entradas de Norte...de Noroeste nem tanto pois MOntesinho esta "acoplado" a Serra de La Gamoneda (1700 e tal metros acho)...do lado Português não chega aos 1500 metros por pouco (1486) mas com a sua interioridade compensa a pequena diferença para o Gerês e Larouco...


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

Ah! obrigado Anfré pela criação do seguimento
Espero que tenha interesse...


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

AnDré disse:


> Tenho mesmo pena que não hajam estações, registos ou mesmo estradas nessas regiões "remotas".
> E que por isso esta discussão não passe muito além da teoria.
> 
> De qualquer forma, de dizer que Montesinho não tem muito menos precipitação que o Larouco.
> ...



Sim sim, lembro me perfeitamente....aliás a zona de Castro Laboreiro (Giestoso 1335 metros salvo erro, deve ser a zona em Portugal Continental mais próxima do mar que conserva mais tempo a neve no solo) existem Brandas e Inverneiras por alguma razão...sabes, não deixo de concordar contigo com a tua observação, até pode ser o Gerês mais nevoso (vamos chamar -lhe assim) que o Larouco...não sei...de qualquer forma acredito numa situação muito semelhante entre as duas serras...


----------



## snowadd (13 Fev 2014 às 10:42)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



vinc7e disse:


> Relativamente à quantidade de neve e de dias com neve no solo deixo aqui um exemplo elucidativo.
> 
> Seta esquerda Gerês, seta direita Larouco.
> dia 10-02-2009
> ...




Como se pode ver, trata-se de uma diferença mínima, a serra do Gerês tem é uma área bastante maior acima dos 1300 metros o que se vê na imagem.. E claro que só um exemplo não faz um panorama global.. Mas vê-se que mesmo que a serra do Gerês acumule mais, o "rate" a que a neve derrete é muito semelhante..


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



vinc7e disse:


> Relativamente à quantidade de neve e de dias com neve no solo deixo aqui um exemplo elucidativo.
> 
> Seta esquerda Gerês, seta direita Larouco.
> dia 10-02-2009
> ...



Acredito que a maior superficie coberta de neve do Gerês, neste caso em concreto) se deva a que provavelmente a uma maior área do Gerês acima dos 1400 metros, comparativamente ao Larouco! No Gerês temos desde o Borrageiro (próximo do Vale do Gerês) até à Fonte Fria (ja na área de Pitões das Junias)...o Larouco é a parte central do planalto, no topo, nada mais...
pena não conseguirmos ver por satelite estas serras desde Dezembro (grosso modo)


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



snowadd disse:


> Como se pode ver, trata-se de uma diferença mínima, a serra do Gerês tem é uma área bastante maior acima dos 1300 metros o que se vê na imagem.. E claro que só um exemplo não faz um panorama global.. Mas vê-se que mesmo que a serra do Gerês acumule mais, o "rate" a que a neve derrete é muito semelhante..



Estamos a falar aqui, como o André disse e muito bem, num plano teórico...
consensual será que depois da Estrela temos Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho...
se falassemos exclusivamente deste ano, acho que o Gerês tava na frente não?
Lá estão os pós frontais das entradas de Noroeste e Oeste a favorece-lo...
Aparte:Estive ha uns anos em montesinho, na Lama Grande, a 1380 metros sensivelmente, (talvez no ano de 2009) e depois de MUITOS dias sem precipitação, aquilo tinha meia duzia de neveiros BRUTAIS...com uma espessura fantástica...


----------



## snowadd (13 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Estamos a falar aqui, como o André disse e muito bem, num plano teórico...
> consensual será que depois da Estrela temos Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho...
> se falassemos exclusivamente deste ano, acho que o Gerês tava na frente não?
> Lá estão os pós frontais das entradas de Noroeste e Oeste a favorece-lo...
> Aparte:Estive ha uns anos em montesinho, na Lama Grande, a 1380 metros sensivelmente, (talvez no ano de 2009) e depois de MUITOS dias sem precipitação, aquilo tinha meia duzia de neveiros BRUTAIS...com uma espessura fantástica...



Sim penso que este ano em concreto o Gerês esteja na frente! E sim Montesinho em certos anos com entrada de ar frio continental e com uma boa nevada anteriormente (não os mais comuns no nosso território), terá grande período temporal com permanência de neve..


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



vinc7e disse:


> Relativamente à quantidade de neve e de dias com neve no solo deixo aqui um exemplo elucidativo.
> 
> Seta esquerda Gerês, seta direita Larouco.
> dia 10-02-2009



Boa vinc7e,

Era exactamente essa região que eu falava (região mais a oeste - primeira seta).
Fica a NE da Vila do Gerês e a SO das Minas dos Carris.

É a tal região, cuja precipitação média anual, segundo o GranNevada, um especialista neste tema (faleceu há poucos anos), poderia ultrapassar os 4000mm anuais. 

As estações que existiam mais próximas dessa região, ficavam todas a cerca de 900 metros, e todas com uma precipitação média anual a rondar os 2800mm (1971-2000) e os 3300-3400mm em séries anteriores. 

 Local mais húmido de Portugal

Daí eu dizer que nessa região, quando dá para nevar, é logo ao metro.

De acrescentar que é uma região montanhosa que beneficia de todos os quadrantes de precipitação, excepto com entradas de Este e Nordeste - normalmente secas.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Relativamente à quantidade de neve parece-me consensual que o Gerês leva a melhor sobre o Larouco, quer pela precipitação mais elevado como pela área acima dos 1300m que é muito superior.
Quanto à permanência de neve no solo creio que o Gerês leva também vantagem pelo facto de ser mais escarpado o que propicia muito menos insolação em muitas encostas viradas a N/NE.
Digo isto baseado apenas na minha observação. já estive várias vezes tanto no Gerês como no Larouco e foi a sensação com que fiquei...


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 12:40)

Noticia de um grande nevão nas Minas dos Carris, em Fevereiro de 1955.



> Nos nossos dias a actividade mineira atinge aspectos que nos impressionam. Todos nós já teremos visto num momento ou outro, as imagens dos mineiros a abandonar a boca da mina. Os seus rostos cerrados e cansados ou o sorriso branco que se destaca no rosto negro da poeira mortal que cobre as suas faces e contamina os pulmões. Nos nossos dias as condições de trabalho são ainda arriscadas e os acidentes vão acontecendo com mais ou menos frequência. Imagine-se então há dezenas de anos atrás onde a procura cega do volfrâmio e a consideração pela qualidade de vida do operário mineiro era inversamente proporcional à riqueza que os grandes senhores do volfrâmio iam acumulando.
> 
> A vida nas minas era dura, mortal e deixava marcas para a vida. Todas estas características eram aumentadas pelas duras condições de vida que na Serra do Gerês adquiriam particularidades extremas. As condições meteorológicas na Serra do Gerês por vezes fizeram sublinhar a dureza do trabalho naquela zona. As temperaturas desciam vários graus abaixo dez erro como recorda Virgílio Murta, “Lembro-me do frio na Mina dos Carris, embora, pela roupa que usávamos e como pode ver por algumas fotos com neve, pareça que não era assim tanto. Aí pelas sete e meia da manhã, nesta época do ano, quando tomava o pequeno-almoço com o nosso «meteorologista», tenente Silva Pereira, ele sempre me informava que a temperatura estava entre menos 6ºC e menos 8ºC, e que o termómetro de máxima e mínima existente no nosso «observatório» marcava, às vezes, menos 17ºC, durante a noite, claro... Isto quando o vento e a neve lhe permitiam acesso ao local, para verificar. Eu não sei se o tenente informava os Serviços Meteorológicos Oficiais e se haverá ainda dados arquivados.”
> 
> ...



Por Rui C. Barbosa
In http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2012/09/o-grande-nevao-de-fevereiro-de-1955.html


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

Se não vierem temperaturas quentes fora de época, nem depressões de sul de massas de ar quente, a neve na Serra da Estrela irá permanecer durante muito tempo e com excelentes acumulações, boas noticias para o Turismo daquela região.


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Boa vinc7e,
> 
> Era exactamente essa região que eu falava (região mais a oeste - primeira seta).
> Fica a NE da Vila do Gerês e a SO das Minas dos Carris.
> ...



Esse local (área) que referes é a zona do Borrageiro (1433 metros)...acredito que no eixo Carris-Nevosa-Altar de Cabrões seja mais favoravel a acumulação/permanencia de neve...
Uma outra área favorável, esta ja no Larouco, é toda a zona voltada a Norte do planalto central! Digamos que é a encosta (nem toda Portuguesa) a sul de Sendim (bombas de gasolina na fronteira é um ponto de referencia para quem conhecer)...mais sombria e em altitude (+1350 metros)


----------



## snowadd (13 Fev 2014 às 13:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Relativamente à quantidade de neve parece-me consensual que o Gerês leva a melhor sobre o Larouco, quer pela precipitação mais elevado como pela área acima dos 1300m que é muito superior.
> Quanto à permanência de neve no solo creio que o Gerês leva também vantagem pelo facto de ser mais escarpado o que propicia muito menos insolação em muitas encostas viradas a N/NE.
> Digo isto baseado apenas na minha observação. já estive várias vezes tanto no Gerês como no Larouco e foi a sensação com que fiquei...



Concordo com a parte da quantidade e da área acima dos 1300m, o ser mais escarpado não me parece que ajude a acumulação, pois a neve "escorrega" mais, deixando essas partes descobertas, pode acumular mais nos locais onde ela "escorrega" e acumulado pelo vento mas nas encostas, principalmente a Sul e sudoeste ela desaparece muito mais rapidamente... O Larouco como referiu o AJB, e muito bem "zona voltada a Norte do planalto central" esta sim planáltica que acumula mais, e sombria.. Mas pode-se a dizer que ambas as serras estão equiparadas, (mais acumulação no Gerês e talvez mais permanência no Larouco) e seguidas de Montesinho, é o que fica aqui em consenso.


----------



## AJB (13 Fev 2014 às 13:37)

snowadd disse:


> Concordo com a parte da quantidade e da área acima dos 1300m, o ser mais escarpado não me parece que ajude a acumulação, pois a neve "escorrega" mais, deixando essas partes descobertas, pode acumular mais nos locais onde ela "escorrega" e acumulado pelo vento mas nas encostas, principalmente a Sul e sudoeste ela desaparece muito mais rapidamente... O Larouco como referiu o AJB, e muito bem "zona voltada a Norte do planalto central" esta sim planáltica que acumula mais, e sombria.. Mas pode-se a dizer que ambas as serras estão equiparadas, (mais acumulação no Gerês e talvez mais permanência no Larouco) e seguidas de Montesinho, é o que fica aqui em consenso.



Sim...o concenso é esse, entre nós, seria importante outras opiniões ou confirmações...
Vou lançar um "desafio" ao MeteoMontalegre, que esta no "coração" da área aqui em estudo, pois talvez tenha visibilidade para o Gerês (Nevosa-Altar de Cabrões)e tem certamente para o Larouco (para o Norte do Larouco é que talvez não...)


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

A regiao de Pitoes das junias , no Planalto da Mourela e uma zona extraordinaria de acumulacao de neve  , comparavel a Serra da Estrela . 

E tem uma combinacao fantastica de elevada pluviosidade / zona abrigada .


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

james disse:


> A regiao de Pitoes das junias , no Planalto da Mourela e uma zona extraordinaria de acumulacao de neve  , comparavel a Serra da Estrela .
> 
> E tem uma combinacao fantastica de elevada pluviosidade / zona abrigada .



Acumulação talvez, mas permanência da neve no solo não pois tem menos 500 metros de altitude logo também chove muitas vezes derretendo as acumulações.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Para além da chuva, um factor que dificulta bastante a permanência dos neveiros é a humidade. 

Regiões mais secas são normalmente mais favoráveis à manutenção dos neveiros.


----------



## Bracaro (13 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Daquilo que eu até hoje tenho podido constatar aqui no Gerês, penso que a zona de Carris deve ser onde há mais acumulação de neve, mas todas as principais serras do Minho costumam ter bastantes dias de neve anualmente: Peneda, Soajo, Amarela, Gerês e Cabreira; o Larouco já pertence a Trás-os-Montes.
Ter em conta que na serra da Peneda e no planalto de Castro Laboreiro, a neve pode permanecer muito tempo sem derreter. Lembro-me de ver neve na Peneda em Maio.


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Realmente a Serra da Estrela tem dificuldade em ter boa precipitação nos pós-frontais, entradas de N costumam ser muito fracas, mas Invernos como o que estamos a ter a acumulação no planalto central pode ser bem grande mesmo que venham 1 ou 2 dias de chuva intercalados com dias de nevões, agora abaixo dos 1700m a neve derrete a grande velocidade derivado a alta Humidade e aumento da temperatura embora eu esteja um pouco admirado este ano depois de chover bem nestes 2 dias anteriores e ainda há neve a cota 1200m, encosta da Covilhã, coisa que já não via a uns anos.
Também é preciso ver que no norte o frio chega com mais facilidade.
Se a Estrela tivesse apenas 1500m certamente o Gerês ganhava


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

MSantos disse:


> Acumulação talvez, mas permanência da neve no solo não pois tem menos 500 metros de altitude logo também chove muitas vezes derretendo as acumulações.



Talvez tenhas tenhas razao , mas la cai neve muitas vezes ate bem tarde , ja la vi neve em maio mais do que uma vez .


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

james disse:


> Talvez tenhas tenhas razao , mas la cai neve muitas vezes ate bem tarde , ja la vi neve em maio mais do que uma vez .



Se o Gerês tivesse 2000 metros como a Estrela as acumulações no topo seriam provavelmente próximas aos Picos da Europa (a altitudes semelhantes) e teria excelentes condições para uma estância de desportos de Inverno, pois precipitação não falta, se tivesse maior altitude a neve iria durar até ao Verão.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

MSantos disse:


> Se o Gerês tivesse 2000 metros como a Estrela as acumulações no topo seriam provavelmente próximas aos Picos da Europa (a altitudes semelhantes) e teria excelentes condições para uma estância de desportos de Inverno, pois precipitação não falta, se tivesse maior altitude a neve iria durar até ao Verão.



Não concordo com a última parte MSantos.
Se não vejamos:

Os principais problemas na Serra da Estrela, no que toca a condições para uma estância de desportos de Inverno, são: o vento forte e o nevoeiro - que impede a prática dos mesmos, e a chuva que muitas vezes destrói as pistas de neve.
(Ou a neve em demasia - porque depois não se conseguem abrir as estradas )

Com 2000 metros na região do Gerês, irias ter mais vento, mais dias de nevoeiro, muito mais precipitação liquida, intercalada por muito mais acumulação de neve.

Ou seja, quando realmente tivesses neve para os desportos, a mesma iria ser tanta, tanta, que ias demorar "n" tempo a preparar estradas e pistas. Quando as mesmas estivessem preparadas, vinha a chuva (sempre abundante) e levava tudo.

E ao contrário da Serra da Estrela que tem estação seca - que em tempos permitiu a passagem da neve de ano para ano, o Gerês não tem estação seca. E portanto, a chuva acabaria por levar a neve - que é o que acontece no centro da Europa.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

james disse:


> Talvez tenhas tenhas razao , mas la cai neve muitas vezes ate bem tarde , ja la vi neve em maio mais do que uma vez .



Não quero estar a mentir mas nos anos 90 penso que nevou em Abril a cotas medias e baixas no Minho, não consigo precisar o ano, mas uns vizinhos meus tinham ido á "Terra" na Pascoa mostraram-me fotos da  aldeia deles cheia de neve em Abril no distrito de Braga, portanto faço ideia no Gerês.
Relativo á neve no Gerês o melhor elo de comparação com o que seria a Serra do Gerês com mais 500 m de altitude é olhar para Manzaneda seria praticamente igual. Não sei até que ponto existem muitas diferenças de acumulação entre Manzaneda e a Serra da Estrela, mas Manzaneda deve ganhar apesar de por um lado Manzaneda tem mais percipitação mas mais ar humido sujeito a chuvas mais frequentes que derretem a neve a cotas mais altas, por outro a Serra da Estrela poderá ter mais frio menos percipitação o que permite talvez em teoria conservar mais tempo a neve.
Uma coisa que não entendo é como é que não existe uma estância de esqui na Sanábria, Montes de Leon com tantos Picos com altitudes acima dos 2000m de altitude, naquela região.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

AnDré disse:


> Não concordo com a última parte MSantos.
> Se não vejamos:
> 
> Os principais problemas na Serra da Estrela, no que toca a condições para uma estância de desportos de Inverno, são: o vento forte e o nevoeiro - que impede a prática dos mesmos, e a chuva que muitas vezes destrói as pistas de neve.
> ...



Visto por esse prisma deves ter razão... Não tinha pensado nos problemas logísticos que uma estância de Inverno acarreta, mas de facto a neve a mais em alguns períodos poderia ser um problema.

Então e se a Estrela fosse como a Serra Nevada ou tivesse próxima dos 3000m mas que permitisse ter uma estância sem ser no topo da Serra, por volta dos 2500m por exemplo, aí sim provavelmente teríamos boas condições para uma estância, neve qb, mas períodos mais secos para conservar a neve e facilitar a pratica dos desportos. Além disso teria neve durante muito mais tempo, logo muito mais tempo a estância estaria aberta do que estando a estância a 1800/2000m como na realidade está. No entanto o problema das estradas cortadas mantinha-se, ou piorava se a estância estivesse 500m mais elevada. 


Isto é apenas um exercício teórico, mas vezes dava jeito que pudéssemos esticar um pouco mais a altitude das nossas Serras.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

AnDré disse:


> Não concordo com a última parte MSantos.
> Se não vejamos:
> 
> Os principais problemas na Serra da Estrela, no que toca a condições para uma estância de desportos de Inverno, são: o vento forte e o nevoeiro - que impede a prática dos mesmos, e a chuva que muitas vezes destrói as pistas de neve.
> ...



Foi o que acabei de dizer


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não quero estar a mentir mas nos anos 90 penso que nevou em Abril a cotas medias e baixas no Minho, não consigo precisar o ano, mas uns vizinhos meus tinham ido á "Terra" na Pascoa mostraram-me fotos da  aldeia deles cheia de neve em Abril no distrito de Braga, portanto faço ideia no Gerês.
> Relativo á neve no Gerês o melhor elo de comparação com o que seria a Serra do Gerês com mais 500 m de altitude é olhar para Manzaneda seria praticamente igual. Não sei até que ponto existem muitas diferenças de acumulação entre Manzaneda e a Serra da Estrela, mas Manzaneda deve ganhar apesar de por um lado Manzaneda tem mais percipitação mas mais ar humido sujeito a chuvas mais frequentes que derretem a neve a cotas mais altas, por outro a Serra da Estrela poderá ter mais frio menos percipitação o que permite talvez em teoria conservar mais tempo a neve.
> Uma coisa que não entendo é como é que não existe uma estância de esqui na Sanábria, Montes de Leon com tantos Picos com altitudes acima dos 2000m de altitude, naquela região.




Não existem mais estâncias em Espanha porque se calhar a procura por parte dos praticantes não justifique mais estâncias e as pessoas que gostam de praticar desportos de Inverno prefiram ir aos Alpes ou Pirenéus porque aí têm tudo mais garantido, e essas Serras Espanholas que refere ficam muito no Interior da Península logo tem pouca precipitação e em anos secos as acumulações são muito escassas. (Que o diga o nosso companheiro Ferreiro. )


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

MSantos disse:


> Não existem mais estâncias em Espanha porque se calhar a procura por parte dos praticantes não justifique mais estâncias e as pessoas que gostam de praticar desportos de Inverno prefiram ir aos Alpes porque aí têm tudo mais garantido, e essas Serras Espanholas que refere ficam muito no Interior da Península logo tem pouca precipitação, e em anos secos as acumulações são muito escassas. (Que o diga o nosso companheiro Ferreiro. )



Penso que não seja por ai claro que existem estudos de mercado que justificam ou não um investimento, nem que seja para um publico alvo um segmento de mercado  mais economico como acontece aqui em Portugal onde existem portugueses que perferem fazer 200-300 kms para irem a serra da estrela do que fazerem menos kms até a uma estancia Espanhola, á tendências e comportamentos nos consumidores que não se compreendem e não tem uma racionalidade clara ou evidente.
Penso que não existem estações na Sanabria é até pelas razões contrarias ás que apresentas é por essa região ter muita oferta de boas estações nos Picos da Europa a uns escassos 100-150 kms da Sanabria e como os nucleos urbanos dessa região Zamora-Salamanca tem melhores acessos para os Picos da Europa do que para Sanabria e o outro nucleo urbano mais importante de Ponferrada e Leon já se encontra ainda mais proximo dos Picos da Europa,não tem necessidade de criarem mais estações mesmo que o potencial esteja lá, pois correriam o risco de criar um negocio sem mercado , portanto nem se poem aqui a falta de condições ou de potencial mas sim 2 factores:
a) Poucas areas urbanas, maus acessos, poucos clientes;
b) Excesso de Oferta com melhores condições a poucos kms que absorvem toda a clientela disponivel. 

Os espanhois não precisam de ir para os Alpes só se for por vaidade ou protagonismo ou se forem profissionais  porque tem os Pirineus que têm neve praticamente o ano inteiro á sua disposição.
Quando referi a Sanabria é que vejo que tem mais que potencial para ter uma estação de esqui o que poderia ser interessante para o publico português.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2014 às 02:01)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Relativo á neve no Gerês o melhor elo de comparação com o que seria a Serra do Gerês com mais 500 m de altitude é olhar para Manzaneda seria praticamente igual. Não sei até que ponto existem muitas diferenças de acumulação entre Manzaneda e a Serra da Estrela, mas Manzaneda deve ganhar apesar de por um lado Manzaneda tem mais percipitação mas mais ar humido sujeito a chuvas mais frequentes que derretem a neve a cotas mais altas, por outro a Serra da Estrela poderá ter mais frio menos percipitação o que permite talvez em teoria conservar mais tempo a neve.
> Uma coisa que não entendo é como é que não existe uma estância de esqui na Sanábria, Montes de Leon com tantos Picos com altitudes acima dos 2000m de altitude, naquela região.



Em termos de precipitação global, Manzaneda deve ter um acumulado de precipitação anual semelhante à Serra da Estrela. O que acaba por ficar muito longe do Gerês.
A abundante precipitação proveniente de oeste, fica retida em muitas montanhas da Galiza (e mesmo no Gerês quando vem de sudoeste) antes de chegar a Manzaneda. Em contra-partida Manzaneda ganha vantagens com a precipitação oriunda de norte, que normalmente em forma de neve, fica por lá retida.

A estância de ski de Manzaneda desce até ao vale - protegida do vento forte. Vale esse repleto de árvores. Na Sanábria e no planalto da Estrela, devido ao vento, não se conseguia ter uma floresta como em Manzaneda. Nada a ver.

Uma estância de ski deve estar numa encosta até um vale com pouco vento. Por isso é que há tantas nos Alpes e nos Pirinéus.
Uma estância no alto de uma montanha a 2000m, sem qualquer protecção do vento é algo de loucos. 

A questão é que, em Portugal, dentro do mau, é o melhor que se pode ter.
Pode ser em _bom_ invernos secos e soalheiros, e terrivelmente mau em meses como foi Janeiro e está a ser Fevereiro.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2014 às 09:13)

Na Sanábria não existe uma estância de esqui por ser uma região protegida e parece-me que o mesmo se passa com as áreas centrais dos picos da Europa. Depois, já há tantas estâncias de esqui aqui nesta região de Espanha que não vejo necessidade de construir mais.

Já que falamos em estâncias de esqui, pelos vistos, há umas décadas, chegou a funcionar uma pequena pista de esqui na Serra de Montesinho.


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 10:10)

Quanto ás estancias de sky, confirmo que em Montesinho houve uma "pista" na zona da Lama Grande, mas era uma pista quase informal

Na área de sanábria houve duas zonas de sky (Trevinca e El Morredero na Serra del Teleno), inclusive numa delas, esta última, com meios mecãnicos e se não fosse a crise que vivemos o projecto da Junta da Galiza (para ampliação) ja teria avançado!
Naturalmente que ha um outro ponto muito importante para não avançarem com estancias na sanábria (e seria igualmente válido para Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho, caso tivessem mais 500 metros de altitude), que é a fauna...reparem que faunisticamente Sanábria é MUITO mais rica que Manzaneda!
Por cá passa se a mesma coisa...Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho são incomparavelmente mais ricos que a Estrela (em termos de valor faunistico e floristico)! Não acredito que aqui alguem quisesse sacrificar o eventual regresso do Urso a Portugal por causa de uma duzia de pistas de sky
Por fim, referiram que a Mourela teria bastante neve...sim, tem, mas menos que o Larouco, o Gerês ou Montesinho...são quase 200 metros de diferença e a Mourela tem poucas zonas sombra!
Acredito que na latitude do Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho a temperatura média aos 1400 metros corresponda a da Estrela aos 1600 metros!
Esta afirmação é um pouco "a olho"


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 10:23)

Por curiosidade:
http://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/25/webcams/#!prettyPhoto[webcams]/1/

Manzaneda com 1,20 m de neve (acumulação máxima)
Na Estrela 0,80 m (acumulação média)

A coisa anda equilibrada...no entanto ha 200 metros de diferença...


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não quero estar a mentir mas nos anos 90 penso que nevou em Abril a cotas medias e baixas no Minho, não consigo precisar o ano, mas uns vizinhos meus tinham ido á "Terra" na Pascoa mostraram-me fotos da  aldeia deles cheia de neve em Abril no distrito de Braga, portanto faço ideia no Gerês.
> Relativo á neve no Gerês o melhor elo de comparação com o que seria a Serra do Gerês com mais 500 m de altitude é olhar para Manzaneda seria praticamente igual. Não sei até que ponto existem muitas diferenças de acumulação entre Manzaneda e a Serra da Estrela, mas Manzaneda deve ganhar apesar de por um lado Manzaneda tem mais percipitação mas mais ar humido sujeito a chuvas mais frequentes que derretem a neve a cotas mais altas, por outro a Serra da Estrela poderá ter mais frio menos percipitação o que permite talvez em teoria conservar mais tempo a neve.
> Uma coisa que não entendo é como é que não existe uma estância de esqui na Sanábria, Montes de Leon com tantos Picos com altitudes acima dos 2000m de altitude, naquela região.




  Não precisas de ir tão longe , em maio de 2005 nevou a cotas medias - baixas  . 

Eu presenciei a queda de neve com acumulação a cerca de 500 metros de altitude na Serra da Cabreira !


----------



## Bracaro (14 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não quero estar a mentir mas nos anos 90 penso que nevou em Abril a cotas medias e baixas no Minho, não consigo precisar o ano, mas uns vizinhos meus tinham ido á "Terra" na Pascoa mostraram-me fotos da  aldeia deles cheia de neve em Abril no distrito de Braga, portanto faço ideia no Gerês.
> Relativo á neve no Gerês o melhor elo de comparação com o que seria a Serra do Gerês com mais 500 m de altitude é olhar para Manzaneda seria praticamente igual. Não sei até que ponto existem muitas diferenças de acumulação entre Manzaneda e a Serra da Estrela, mas Manzaneda deve ganhar apesar de por um lado Manzaneda tem mais percipitação mas mais ar humido sujeito a chuvas mais frequentes que derretem a neve a cotas mais altas, por outro a Serra da Estrela poderá ter mais frio menos percipitação o que permite talvez em teoria conservar mais tempo a neve.
> Uma coisa que não entendo é como é que não existe uma estância de esqui na Sanábria, Montes de Leon com tantos Picos com altitudes acima dos 2000m de altitude, naquela região.



Não sei se nos estaremos a referir à mesma situação, mas eu recordo-me dum mês de Maio nos anos 90 em que nevou com acumulação (pouca) na zona do Sameiro, aqui em Braga, ou seja a cerca de 500 metros de altitude.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Consultando registos  , é possível ver que noutros tempos era frequente a queda de neve a cotas baixas  até abril e , uma vez ou outra , em maio .


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 14:13)

Estive a dar uma leitura rápida numas cartas militares e julgo que das 3 serras (Larouco, Gerês e Montesinho), o larouco é talvez a que tem maior superficie acima dos 1400 metros de altitude...ja o Gerês é o que tem maior superficie acima dos 1500 metros...
Ha uma outra área (entre Pitões das Junias e Sendim, mais concretamente a Norte de Mourilhe e do Sabuzedo), que se designa por Cabeço Alto e Rochão (a leste do planalto da Mourela) que tem uma superficie simpática com mais de 1400 metros e seguramente terá uns belos dias de neve (e acumulação)


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

AJB disse:


> Estive a dar uma leitura rápida numas cartas militares e julgo que das 3 serras (Larouco, Gerês e Montesinho), o larouco é talvez a que tem maior superficie acima dos 1400 metros de altitude...ja o Gerês é o que tem maior superficie acima dos 1500 metros...
> Ha uma outra área (entre Pitões das Junias e Sendim, mais concretamente a Norte de Mourilhe e do Sabuzedo), que se designa por Cabeço Alto e Rochão (a leste do planalto da Mourela) que tem uma superficie simpática com mais de 1400 metros e seguramente terá uns belos dias de neve (e acumulação)



Sim estas regiões têm umas elevações engraçadas, viver em Montalegre, para quem gosta de neve, é grande vantagem, tem vários dias de neve por ano e à distância de 1 hora de carro das principais Serras com maior acumulação em Portugal (serra da Estrela à parte)..
O planalto da Mourela também quando dá para acumular fica com uma boa espessura..


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 14:33)

snowadd disse:


> Sim estas regiões têm umas elevações engraçadas, viver em Montalegre, para quem gosta de neve, é grande vantagem, tem vários dias de neve por ano e à distância de 1 hora de carro das principais Serras com maior acumulação em Portugal (serra da Estrela à parte)..
> O planalto da Mourela também quando dá para acumular fica com uma boa espessura..



Sim, como Castro Laboreiro e a propria área central de Montemuro...mas estão uns "furos" abaixo...
Tive uma colega da zona de Montalegre na universidade e ela dizia me que quando o Instituto de Meteorologia previa queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, normalmente nevava no topo do Larouco tambem...talvez fosse exagero da parte dela, mas...


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

AJB disse:


> Sim, como Castro Laboreiro e a propria área central de Montemuro...mas estão uns "furos" abaixo...
> Tive uma colega da zona de Montalegre na universidade e ela dizia me que quando o Instituto de Meteorologia previa queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, normalmente nevava no topo do Larouco tambem...talvez fosse exagero da parte dela, mas...



Acho que isso deve depender das situações, quando o IPMA prevê para os pontos mais altos da serra da estrela, nem lá por vezes neva... Outras vezes neva mais abaixo.. Não se deve generalizar e ver caso a caso.. 
Mas isto sim convencido isso sim que na região do Padroso (penso que se chama assim) terá à mesma altitude e em média é claro cerca de 1 a 1.5ºC a menos que na região da serra da estrela, o que atira as cotas para baixo 200 metros. Logo, quando neva na serra estrela aos 1700m, neva também nos pontos mais altos do Gerês e Larouco.. Por isso ela até pode estar a dizer a verdade em parte..


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

AJB disse:


> Sim, como Castro Laboreiro e a propria área central de Montemuro...mas estão uns "furos" abaixo...
> Tive uma colega da zona de Montalegre na universidade e ela dizia me que quando o Instituto de Meteorologia previa queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, normalmente nevava no topo do Larouco tambem...talvez fosse exagero da parte dela, mas...




Penso que Castro Laboreiro tambem e um caso interessante de queda e acumulacao de neve , acho que beneficia muito com entradas de Norte . 

O Geres e o Montesinho tem 2 Pequenos planaltos no topo magnificos , cheios de neve entao  nem se fala , no de Montesinho ja la estive com neve , no Geres so estive no verao .


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

james disse:


> Penso que Castro Laboreiro tambem e um caso interessante de queda e acumulacao de neve , acho que beneficia muito com entradas de Norte .
> 
> O Geres e o Montesinho tem 2 Pequenos planaltos no topo magnificos , cheios de neve entao  nem se fala , no de Montesinho ja la estive com neve , no Geres so estive no verao .



Eu já estive no topo do (Larouco e  Montesinho com neve) no Gerês só vi ao longe e sem neve ..
Mas o  Gerês sempre me deu a impressão, (posso estar enganado que nas zonas do topo é demasiado escarpado levando a neve a escorregar), o que não invalida que noutras zonas não acumule e muito mesmo!! É sem dúvida a região mais pluviosa de Portugal.
Montesinho já lá estive num inverno em que na Serra da estrela não havia neve ou uma miséria, e Montesinho tinha uma boa espessura (talvez uns 40 cm) (inverno liderado por AA, e com uma entrada de Norte provavelmente).
Mas como todos sabemos esta situação de entradas de Norte não é das mais comuns no nosso País.. 
Agora o Larouco tem uma boa área bastante planáltica acima dos 1400 e voltada mais a Norte, aí sim penso que é uma boa zona de acumulações e principalmente de permanência de neve!!


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

snowadd disse:


> Eu já estive no topo do (Larouco e  Montesinho com neve) no Gerês só vi ao longe e sem neve ..
> Mas o  Gerês sempre me deu a impressão, (posso estar enganado que nas zonas do topo é demasiado escarpado levando a neve a escorregar), o que não invalida que noutras zonas não acumule e muito mesmo!! É sem dúvida a região mais pluviosa de Portugal.
> Montesinho já lá estive num inverno em que na Serra da estrela não havia neve ou uma miséria, e Montesinho tinha uma boa espessura (talvez uns 40 cm) (inverno liderado por AA, e com uma entrada de Norte provavelmente).
> Mas como todos sabemos esta situação de entradas de Norte não é das mais comuns no nosso País..
> Agora o Larouco tem uma boa área bastante planáltica acima dos 1400 e voltada mais a Norte, aí sim penso que é uma boa zona de acumulações e principalmente de permanência de neve!!



O Geres tem uma pequena zona planaltica espetacular com uma turfeira a 1500 m altitude , sente - se uma sensacao de isolamento fabulosa , aconselho -te a ir la , se bem diz - se que agora tem de se pagar para ir la .

As entradas de Norte sao relativamente frequentes , acho que ate sao boas para neve a cotas baixas , mas geralmente a precipitacao fica retida nas montanhas da Galiza .


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

james disse:


> O Geres tem uma pequena zona planaltica espetacular com uma turfeira a 1500 m altitude , sente - se uma sensacao de isolamento fabulosa , aconselho -te a ir la , se bem diz - se que agora tem de se pagar para ir la .
> 
> As entradas de Norte sao relativamente frequentes , acho que ate sao boas para neve a cotas baixas , mas geralmente a precipitacao fica retida nas montanhas da Galiza .



Obrigado pela dica, pretendo com certeza lá ir, acho o Gerês uma zona lindíssima com natureza, fauna, topografia fantástica.. 

Penso que as entradas de Norte não são assim tão frequentes, mas sim as de Noroeste.. Mas claro que ocorrem também


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 15:32)

james disse:


> O Geres tem uma pequena zona planaltica espetacular com uma turfeira a 1500 m altitude , sente - se uma sensacao de isolamento fabulosa , aconselho -te a ir la , se bem diz - se que agora tem de se pagar para ir la .
> 
> As entradas de Norte sao relativamente frequentes , acho que ate sao boas para neve a cotas baixas , mas geralmente a precipitacao fica retida nas montanhas da Galiza .



Concordo com o snowadd...as entradas de Norte não favorecem nada em portugal...apenas se forem depressões bastante fortes, senão A Cordilheira Cantábrica fica com tudo...ha um colega na região do Bierzo (vertente sul da Cordilheira Cantábrica) e até ele se queixa das entradas de Norte...como dizem lá "non passa nada"
Não nos podemos queixar deste ano...em termos de neve tem sido dos melhores dos ultimos anos...esqueçam neve a cotas baixas, isso (pode ocorrer claro) é um "dia de sorte"...agora acima dos 800/900m este ano é um fartote...aliás neste momento ja deverá estar a nevar nos topos do Gerês e Larouco


----------



## Bracaro (14 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

james disse:


> O Geres tem uma pequena zona planaltica espetacular com uma turfeira a 1500 m altitude , sente - se uma sensacao de isolamento fabulosa , aconselho -te a ir la , se bem diz - se que agora tem de se pagar para ir la .
> 
> As entradas de Norte sao relativamente frequentes , acho que ate sao boas para neve a cotas baixas , mas geralmente a precipitacao fica retida nas montanhas da Galiza .




Suponho que te estejas a referir ao planalto na zona de Carris, subindo desde a Portela do Homem ao longo do vale do rio Homem. Mas, apesar de o Gerês ser bastante escarpado, existem outros pequenos planaltos a menor altitude, só acessíveis a pé ou com bicicletas de BTT.
Mas já que estamos a falar de paisagens fabulosas, aconselho a quem não conhece, a fazer o trilho das Minas das Sombras, no Xurés galego; começa logo a seguir à Portela do Homem e vai até Lobios. Ainda em Outubro o fiz de bike, é do melhor que há.
Para quem aprecia o isolamento, nem rede de telemóvel tem.


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

.aliás neste momento ja deverá estar a nevar nos topos do Gerês e Larouco[/QUOTE]

Se ainda não começou deve estar quase quase. No alto de Manzaneda já está -1ºC 

EDIT: A propósito da discussão neste momento cerca de 2ºC na Torre, aí está uma diferença,  3ºC a menos com menos 200 metros.. Bem sei que a frente fria já estará a chegar à zona de Manzaneda e não à torre mas não deixa de ser uma boa indicação..


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 15:52)

Bracaro disse:


> Não sei se nos estaremos a referir à mesma situação, mas eu recordo-me dum mês de Maio nos anos 90 em que nevou com acumulação (pouca) na zona do Sameiro, aqui em Braga, ou seja a cerca de 500 metros de altitude.



Foi por alturas da Pascoa e nos anos 90 possivelmente entre 1993-1997.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

snowadd disse:


> Sim estas regiões têm umas elevações engraçadas, viver em Montalegre, para quem gosta de neve, é grande vantagem, tem vários dias de neve por ano e à distância de 1 hora de carro das principais Serras com maior acumulação em Portugal (serra da Estrela à parte)..
> O planalto da Mourela também quando dá para acumular fica com uma boa espessura..



Montalegre deve ser das cidades com mais neve de Portugal seguramente tem entre 5-10 dias de neve por ano, a competir com cidades como Paris ou Londres.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Montalegre deve ser das cidades com mais neve de Portugal seguramente tem entre 5-10 dias de neve por ano, a competir com cidades como Paris ou Londres.



Mal seria... quase 1000 metros de altitude de diferença têm o seu efeito.


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Montalegre deve ser das cidades com mais neve de Portugal seguramente tem entre 5-10 dias de neve por ano, a competir com cidades como Paris ou Londres.



Eu penso que Montalegre não é cidade em primeiro lugar, é vila, mas isso à parte, penso que terá mais dias com neve do que Paris e principalmente Londres! Não é assim tão comum nevar em Londres, devido à baixa altitude e à importante ilha de aquecimento urbano! Acontece mas de certeza que não com a frequência de Montalegre..
Mas sem dúvida que Montalegre em Portugal é a vila mais "nevosa" de Portugal, vencendo claramente à Guarda que tem a mesma altitude..


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

snowadd disse:


> Eu penso que Montalegre não é cidade em primeiro lugar, é vila, mas isso à parte, penso que terá mais dias com neve do que Paris e principalmente Londres! Não é assim tão comum nevar em Londres, devido à baixa altitude e à importante ilha de aquecimento urbano! Acontece mas de certeza que não com a frequência de Montalegre..
> Mas sem dúvida que Montalegre em Portugal é a vila mais "nevosa" de Portugal, vencendo claramente à Guarda que tem a mesma altitude..



Como é sede de concelho julguei que fosse cidade  por vezes dou grandes calinadas.

Adorava viver numa região com o clima de Montalegre, fenomenal!


----------



## snowadd (14 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Como é sede de concelho julguei que fosse cidade  por vezes dou grandes calinadas.
> 
> Adorava viver numa região com o clima de Montalegre, fenomenal!



Bem, calinadas todos nós damos, mas acho que para ser cidade é necessário ter pelo menos 5000 habitantes se não estou em erro e Montalegre anda pelos 2000... 

Bem eu tive a sorte de viver 2 anos numa cidade com bastante mais neve que Montalegre.. Fantástico.. espero voltar a viver lá em breve.


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

snowadd disse:


> Bem, calinadas todos nós damos, mas acho que para ser cidade é necessário ter pelo menos 5000 habitantes se não estou em erro e Montalegre anda pelos 2000...
> 
> Bem eu tive a sorte de viver 2 anos numa cidade com bastante mais neve que Montalegre.. Fantástico.. espero voltar a viver lá em breve.



Montalegre é vila e acredito que será por mais uns anos, valentes, mas o mais importante é que esta bastante preservada!
Este ano esta a ser dos anos com mais neve por lá...mas 2/3 dias por ano (nos mais desfavoraveis) tem sempre!
Montalegre tem um clima oro atlantico julgo eu...não tenho a certeza, mas acho que sim...


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

snowadd disse:


> Bem, calinadas todos nós damos, mas acho que para ser cidade é necessário ter pelo menos 5000 habitantes se não estou em erro e Montalegre anda pelos 2000...
> 
> Bem eu tive a sorte de viver 2 anos numa cidade com bastante mais neve que Montalegre.. Fantástico.. espero voltar a viver lá em breve.



Sim tenho conhecimento disso apesar de ter achado que Montalegre tivesse esse numero de habitantes realmente tem poucos habitantes, e não é só esse o pré-requisito para ser cidade, existem outros mais, mas de facto fica a correção assim numa próxima já não dou barraca.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

AJB disse:


> Montalegre é vila e acredito que será por mais uns anos, valentes, mas o mais importante é que esta bastante preservada!
> Este ano esta a ser dos anos com mais neve por lá...mas 2/3 dias por ano (nos mais desfavoraveis) tem sempre!
> Montalegre tem um clima oro atlantico julgo eu...não tenho a certeza, mas acho que sim...



Atlântico com influencia de altitude.
Em rigor segundo Koppen não existe clima atlântico em Portugal, para Koppen o Litoral Norte de Portugal tem o mesmo tipo de clima que o interior da Turquia onde chove 300-500mm anuais e fazem temperaturas de -20 graus, portanto eis o que as definições e generalizações fazem, isto tudo porque em Julho e Agosto chove menos de 10-15 mm, para que esses meses sejam considerados humidos!


----------



## AJB (14 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Atlântico com influencia de altitude.
> Em rigor segundo Koppen não existe clima atlântico em Portugal, para Koppen o Litoral Norte de Portugal tem o mesmo tipo de clima que o interior da Turquia onde chove 300-500mm anuais e fazem temperaturas de -20 graus, portanto eis o que as definições e generalizações fazem, isto tudo porque em Julho e Agosto chove menos de 10-15 mm, para que esses meses sejam considerados humidos!



Oro Atlantico é isso...a altitude a influenciar...é o tal andar sub montano que referia num outro seguimento...


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

boas 
portugal será sempre um país dificil para debater um tema como este 
mas para uma boa acumulaçao de neve era preciso vários dias de geada isto seguido de uma boa entrada polar humida e persistente o que ajudava a descer as cotas,depois uma boa entrada siberiana o que permitia que a neve durasse mais tempo nos solos 
um acontecimento desta dimensao é pouco provavel mas na historia do nosso país à relatos da neve permanecer durante uma semana aqui na minha zona isto a uns 300m aconteceu isso


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

gomas disse:


> boas
> portugal será sempre um país dificil para debater um tema como este
> mas para uma boa acumulaçao de neve era preciso vários dias de geada isto seguido de uma boa entrada polar humida e persistente o que ajudava a descer as cotas,depois uma boa entrada siberiana o que permitia que a neve durasse mais tempo nos solos
> um acontecimento desta dimensao é pouco provavel mas na historia do nosso país à relatos da neve permanecer durante uma semana aqui na minha zona isto a uns 300m aconteceu isso



De facto por essa mesma razão é que isos negativas chegam mais facilmente ao Médio Oriente ou Norte de Africa genero Israel, Jordania ou Siria,Tunisia ou Argélia que em Portugal, sendo muito mais frequente nevar a cotas baixas em Israel e com nevões á séria que em Portugal, para não falar no mediterrâneo-Itália,Grécia onde as suas capitais de 3 em 3 anos vêm neve á séria, a questão é que essas regiões da mesma forma que arrefecem tamem aquecem são climas totalmente diferentes sujeitos a massas de ar totalmente diferentes. 
Portugal é seguramente o pais europeu com menos neve(exceptuando Malta ou Chipre), o engraçado é que o 2º o 3º pais mais fraquinho em neve deve ser a Irlanda , neva muito mais na Grécia que na Irlanda seguramente, dá que pensar não é.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

as correntes do atlantico não deixam que as isos baixem muito (a famosa corrente do golfo) ao contrario do mediterranio que não tem a mesma capacidade


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 09:21)

Diferença abismal de quantidades de neve nas serras do Norte e Centro...Montesinho com neve sensivelmente acima da Barragem da Serra Serrada, talvez menos, a partir dos 1100 metros...Gerês e Larouco (como todo o arco serrano do noroeste com neve em generosas quantidades)...
Já Montemuro e o Marão sem grande acumulação (tinham ontem neve acima dos 1250 metros pelo que vi)...
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2014047.terra.721.250m


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Pelas fotos que o André colocou no seguimento Litoral Norte, vê se que a cota de neve no Gerês, com acumulação, rondará os 800 metros...
Um bocado abaixo do que se verifica no Marão e Montemuro...


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

AJB disse:


> Por curiosidade:
> http://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/25/webcams/#!prettyPhoto[webcams]/1/
> 
> Manzaneda com 1,20 m de neve (acumulação máxima)
> ...



AJB, queria só _corrigir_ este valor.

No dia 14/02, acho que havia muito mais neve que os 0,80m.
Porque a precipitação de 14 para 16 não foi assim tanta.

E ontem a Serra da Estrela estava assim:







Consta que foi um dia épico em termos de condições para a prática de desportos na neve. Neve aos montes e tempo óptimo.


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

Sim Anfré, ate posso concordar contigo...mas os valores que apresentei foram os do site Nevasport...são valores médios no caso da Estrela (pois entre os1870m da base da telecadeira ate aos 1990 não ha grande diferença)! já no caso de Manzaneda a diferença é maior (aproximadamente 300 metros)...e um outro pormenor é que na foto que apresentas é capaz de haver "alguma" neve artificial
de qualquer forma julgo que em média a quantidade de neve em Manzaneda (topo a 1778m) será identica ao da Torre...apesar de achar que Manzaneda tem mais dias de neve (e tambem de chuva ,logo...)
Ah! parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

AJB disse:


> Sim Anfré, ate posso concordar contigo...mas os valores que apresentei foram os do site Nevasport...são valores médios no caso da Estrela (pois entre os1870m da base da telecadeira ate aos 1990 não ha grande diferença)! já no caso de Manzaneda a diferença é maior (aproximadamente 300 metros)...e um outro pormenor é que na foto que apresentas é capaz de haver *"alguma" neve artificial*




Penso que não AJB... Os canhões estão lá é certo. Mas já vi fotos da estância este fim de semana, em locais onde não há canhões nem limpa neves a fazer barreiras (essas sim podem ter vários metros mas são de facto artificiais), e pareceu-me claramente haver mais de 80 cm de neve


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

vitamos disse:


> Penso que não AJB... Os canhões estão lá é certo. Mas já vi fotos da estância este fim de semana, em locais onde não há canhões nem limpa neves a fazer barreiras (essas sim podem ter vários metros mas são de facto artificiais), e pareceu-me claramente haver mais de 80 cm de neve



Sim? óptimo...é como disse, não estive lá...fui ao tal site Nevasport...quanto a neve artificial, tenho ideia que ha normalmente produção desde que haja boas condições meteo (sem chuva e com %hr baixa)...


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Isto são pormenores, mas a informação pública e a sua gestão acho que deveria ser mais rigorosa...no site da Estrela (oficial da estancia) lá estão os 0,80 m...Manzaneda varia entre 0,50 e os 1,20m...
ha um colega do Forum que faz incursões frequentes a Estrela, o Norther...ele poderá dar uma noção mais real..de qualquer forma (salvo as excepções naturais que são os quadrante de entrada das depressões) julgo que as quantidades das duas estancias serão semelhantes...os dias de neve é que ja não, acho, com "supremacia" de Manzaneda


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

AJB disse:


> Sim? óptimo...é como disse, não estive lá...fui ao tal site Nevasport...quanto a neve artificial, tenho ideia que ha normalmente produção desde que haja boas condições meteo (sem chuva e com %hr baixa)...



Eles devem tirar essa informação da página oficial da estância de ski. Que tem esse valor há uma série de dias. 

Sim, produzem neve quando há pouco, ou para manutenção.
Mas desta vez a neve era tanta que não foi preciso. As próprias paliçadas estão enterradas na neve. Daí dizer que a acumulação é certamente superior a 80cm. 

Já agora, as fotos não são minhas. São da estância.
Estive na Serra no Sábado, e enchi-me de neve. Não na Torre, mas nas Penhas da Saúde e Penhas Douradas. Quando puder partilho algumas fotos.


----------



## AJB (17 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

AnDré disse:


> Eles devem tirar essa informação da página oficial da estância de ski. Que tem esse valor há uma série de dias.
> 
> Sim, produzem neve quando há pouco, ou para manutenção.
> Mas desta vez a neve era tanta que não foi preciso. As próprias paliçadas estão enterradas na neve. Daí dizer que a acumulação é certamente superior a 80cm.
> ...


----------



## fhff (17 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Confirmo que ontem foi um dia épico na serra da Estrela. Vou colocar fotos mais logo, de outra zona, pouco abaixo da Torre, fora das pistas de ski. Céu maioritariamente limpo ou pouco nublado, vento quase nulo, temperatura baixa (carro dava -3ºC às 15:00). Uma excelente acumulação de neve...um trânsito descomunal. Parecia uma estância dos Alpes .  No sábado, por sua vez, só deu para subir até à lagoa comprida, mas para meteo loucos foi bem mais interessante: granizo e também alguma neve a cair, tipo graupel miúdo. Nevoeiro e algum gelo na estrada. Demorei 1 hora a descer e o limpa-neves foi à frente.


----------



## Art-J (17 Fev 2014 às 23:58)

Ilha do Pico?


----------



## AJB (18 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Bom campo de neve no Planalto de Castro Laboreiro
Entradas de noroeste...aliás, na Estrela nota se bem a diferença entre a vertente norte e a sul


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Acho que a maioria de vocês já disse quase tudo, agora não nos podemos esquecer do essencial...tudo depende do tipo de eventos que temos durante os meses de chuva, pois se um ano pode ser mais rico em entradas de N/NO que favorece alguns locais, outros anos poderemos ter mais a prevalência de entradas de NE ou SW o que mudaria quase tudo...

Ficando a Estrela num patamar acima (isso parece-me indiscutível), num ano tipicamente dentro dos padrões normais parece-me que o Gerês será após a Estrela(ou ao mesmo nível!!) a serra com maior precipitação em forma de neve (claro que só nos topos), mas a Serra do Larouco parece-me ser aquela que mantém a neve durante mais dias...
Se no Gerês a precipitação extrema estraga muitas vezes a acumulação devido à influência oceânica a oeste, no Larouco embora seja indiscutível que os acumulados sejam mais baixos, quando há precipitação temos neve com maior facilidade...

Quando falo num ano "tipicamente normal" certamente me parece óbvio que as entradas maioritárias em Portugal Continental serão sempre de N/NW, cenário idêntico ao que temos tido este Inverno, no entanto este ano tem sido "demais"


----------



## AJB (19 Fev 2014 às 14:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acho que a maioria de vocês já disse quase tudo, agora não nos podemos esquecer do essencial...tudo depende do tipo de eventos que temos durante os meses de chuva, pois se um ano pode ser mais rico em entradas de N/NO que favorece alguns locais, outros anos poderemos ter mais a prevalência de entradas de NE ou SW o que mudaria quase tudo...
> 
> Ficando a Estrela num patamar acima (isso parece-me indiscutível), num ano tipicamente dentro dos padrões normais parece-me que o Gerês será após a Estrela(ou ao mesmo nível!!) a serra com maior precipitação em forma de neve (claro que só nos topos), mas a Serra do Larouco parece-me ser aquela que mantém a neve durante mais dias...
> Se no Gerês a precipitação extrema estraga muitas vezes a acumulação devido à influência oceânica a oeste, no Larouco embora seja indiscutível que os acumulados sejam mais baixos, quando há precipitação temos neve com maior facilidade...
> ...



Esta ultima entrada foi tipicamente de Noroeste, nota se bem:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2014050.terra.721.250

Larouco com "pouca" neve quando comparado com Castro Laboreiro!
A Estrela com muito mais neve na vertente Norte e Sanábria sem neve junto ao Lago (1000 metros), mas na encosta Oeste tem a essa altitude sensivelmente...
Marão e Montemuro ja com quantidades com pouca expressão...
Mas mais uma vez se destacam Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho
Ok, desta vez Castro Laboreiro e a Peneda/Soajo tiveram uma boa "dose branca"


----------



## Norther (20 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

AJB disse:


> Isto são pormenores, mas a informação pública e a sua gestão acho que deveria ser mais rigorosa...no site da Estrela (oficial da estancia) lá estão os 0,80 m...Manzaneda varia entre 0,50 e os 1,20m...
> ha um colega do Forum que faz incursões frequentes a Estrela, o Norther...ele poderá dar uma noção mais real..de qualquer forma (salvo as excepções naturais que são os quadrante de entrada das depressões) julgo que as quantidades das duas estancias serão semelhantes...os dias de neve é que ja não, acho, com "supremacia" de Manzaneda




Boas, por acaso ainda não fui a estância desde que tem caído estes nevões mas a zona baixa da estância junto as casas acumulou muito bem, certeza mais 2m pelas fotos que vi, agora nas pistas se tiverem 80cm, que até acredito, é óptimo porque como toda gente sabe a Torre por ser muito exposta a fortes ventos, a neve é varrida para as suas encostas e zona baixa da estância, mas como nos últimos nevões o vento não foi tão agressivo... posso dizer-te que nas minhas caminhadas apanhei zonas que fiquei com ela ate a cintura  mas o Acalado pode ser mais especifico já que ele tem andado por la.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2014 às 12:01)

AJB disse:


> Mas mais uma vez se destacam Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho



Estive a ver as imagens do MODIS de ontem, e resolvi acrescentar as fronteiras, ao mapa, para tornar as coisas mais claras.












O planalto de Castro Laboreiro tem de facto muita neve, assim como a serra do Soajo.
O Gerês (região entre a Pedra Bela e as Minas dos Carris), tem igualmente muita neve, que depois diminui gradualmente (proporcional à precipitação) até ao Larouco.
Aliás, este último aparece mesmo só como uma pequena mancha isolada a nordeste da albufeira de Alto Rabagão.

Montesinho, cria a ilusão que tem muita neve.
Ê de facto o sistema tem muita neve. Mas a mesma concentra-se na parte Espanhola que supera os 1600m de altitude.


Já na Serra da Estrela, sem dúvida que é na vertente norte e oeste que a neve marca mais presença.


----------



## AJB (20 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Sim André, o facto de Montesinho ser o limite sul do sistema montanhoso Trevinca/Teleno/La Gamoneda cria essa ilusão, mas não te esqueças que Montesinho estava (a tua imagem com a fronteira administrativa mostra muito bem isso) com neve acima da barragem da serra serrada (sensivelmente a partir dos 1200m) o que é semelhante à cota dos restantes locais do Noroeste (Gerês, Larouco, Castro Laboreiro e Peneda/Soajo) que andariam tambem nos 1050/1100m...e esta entrada de Noroeste não favoreceu Montesinho nem o Larouco...
Montesinho dificilmente acumula neve em quantidade que permita prolongar-se no tempo abaixo da barragem...
O Planalto de Castro Laboreiro é que parece uma zona de esqui de fundo


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

AJB disse:


> Sim André, o facto de Montesinho ser o limite sul do sistema montanhoso Trevinca/Teleno/La Gamoneda cria essa ilusão, mas não te esqueças que Montesinho estava (a tua imagem com a fronteira administrativa mostra muito bem isso) com neve acima da barragem da serra serrada (sensivelmente a partir dos 1200m) o que é semelhante à cota dos restantes locais do Noroeste (Gerês, Larouco, Castro Laboreiro e Peneda/Soajo) que andariam tambem nos 1050/1100m...e esta entrada de Noroeste não favoreceu Montesinho nem o Larouco...
> Montesinho dificilmente acumula neve em quantidade que permita prolongar-se no tempo abaixo da barragem...
> O Planalto de Castro Laboreiro é que parece uma zona de esqui de fundo



Dá-me ideia que no Larouco e Montesinho a neve está a uma cota superior à da Peneda/Soajo, Castro Laboreiro e Gerês.

Explico porquê.

Castro Laboreiro está a 1000m de altitude, e a neve deve começar logo aos 900m.
No Gerês a neve parece começar imediatamente a leste da vila do Gerês - na Pedra Amarela. E aí a cota é também de 900m. Já a nordeste, nas Minas e no Vale do Rio Homem, a neve parece começar aos 1100m, e estende-se acima dessa cota até Pitões.

No Larouco, parece que só mesmo acima dos 1200m é que há neve.

Em Montesinho, a aldeia está a 1050m e não tem neve visível no satélite.
A barragem da Serra Serrada está a 1250m. E é a partir daí que começa a neve.

Atenção que, não quer dizer que não haja neve abaixo das cotas que disse. Mas é acima delas que a mesma se torna suficientemente extensa para ser visível no satélite.


----------



## AJB (20 Fev 2014 às 13:09)

AnDré disse:


> Dá-me ideia que no Larouco e Montesinho a neve está a uma cota superior à da Peneda/Soajo, Castro Laboreiro e Gerês.
> 
> Explico porquê.
> 
> ...



Sim, apesar de em Castro Laboreiro dar ideia que na aldeia ja não haverá neve, mas isso é um pormenor!
Concordo contigo e julgo que se deverá ao facto da diminuição da precipitação no pós frontal e que desfavoreceu as terras mais interiores, isto é, quando a cota desceu, a precipitação pouco avançou no interior logo a neve que caiu no Larouco e Montesinho terá sido, suponho, no inicio do pós frontal ou ainda antes...
sim, porque não tenho duvidas que a cota de neve seria igual nestes vários locais


----------



## AJB (24 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=140038


----------



## AJB (24 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01

Castro Laboreiro perdeu muita neve como esperado...quase na totalidade aliás...o Gerês conserva uma boa camada
Larouco e Montesinho não da para perceber pelo satelite...


----------



## Norther (24 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

AnDré disse:


> Já na Serra da Estrela, sem dúvida que é na vertente norte e oeste que a neve marca mais presença.




Eu acho que é o normal André porque são as zonas acima dos 1500m, abaixo a neve não se aguenta muito tempo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2014 às 12:41)

Ponto da situação, neste momento.

A serra da Estrela lá continua carregada de neve.

A norte, também ainda é visível alguma neve:






Assim, de repente, vê-se ainda bastante neve no Gerês - Minas dos Carris/Nevosa e em Montesinho.

Aplicando um filtro diferente, consegue-se identificar neve noutras serras:






Minas dos Carris/Nevosa, são a região que mais neve acumulada tem.
Pena a fronteira em Montesinho não ser mais a norte. Ainda assim, do lado português ainda há bastante neve.

Alto da Pedrada, Soajo (1416m) também tem neve, assim como o Borragueiro - Gerês (1430m).

As serras do Larouco, Castro Laboreiro e Pitões, também ainda têm vestígios de neve, mas a acumulação - pelo menos visível no satélite - não é tanta como nas serras anteriormente mencionadas.


----------



## AJB (11 Mar 2014 às 16:51)

Sim André, acho que depois da Estrela, o Gerês ganha em termos de neve no solo
Hoje ainda tem alguma neve acumulada na zona dos Carris, Nevosa, Altar de Cabrões e parte superior do Vale do Homem:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2014070.aqua.721.250m

Tudo acima dos 1450 msnm
Na Estrela parece que a permanencia de neve se verifica acima dos 1650msnm


Ah! E Montesinho ainda parece ter alguma neve na fronteira (1486msnm)


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2014 às 00:59)

AJB disse:


> Ah! E Montesinho ainda parece ter alguma neve na fronteira (1486msnm)



Em Montesinho é extremamente difícil precisar onde anda a neve, visto a fronteira não ser no topo da serra.

Mas penso que deva ser mais ou menos isto:






No post do dia 7 estava a incluir um vale (vale do nascente do Sabor) que pertence a Espanha e não a Portugal.


----------



## Bracaro (14 Mar 2014 às 17:58)

Hoje ainda há neve no Gerês, embora pouca e só nas zonas mais altas, mas é perfeitamente visível a partir da EN 103, antes de chegar à barragem da Venda Nova. Acredito que nas vertentes viradas a norte ainda haja mais acumulação.


----------



## AJB (14 Mar 2014 às 18:01)

Sim, pelo satelite da para perceber que ainda resta alguma neve na zona central, nos carris!
Depois destes dias de "calor" é obra, o que significa que a acumulação seria brutal


----------



## Norther (18 Mar 2014 às 21:23)

Umas fotos do Planalto da Torre, Serra da Estrela este fim de semana 15/3/2014





















Aqui a altura da neve passava os 2m





A grossura do gelo na lagoa ainda era considerável, entre 5 a 15 cm e zonas com mais 















Esperamos por mais neve a partir deste fim de semana


----------



## AJB (24 Mar 2014 às 10:17)

Sabem se houve neve queda e acumulação de neve este fim de semana no Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho?
Montemuro e Marão não...


----------



## vinc7e (24 Mar 2014 às 10:57)

AJB disse:


> Sabem se houve neve queda e acumulação de neve este fim de semana no Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho?
> Montemuro e Marão não...



Ontem de manha via-se uma pequena acumulação nas serra Amarela e no Gerês. Mas com a chuva desta noite/manha já não deve restar nada.


----------



## AJB (24 Mar 2014 às 13:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Ontem de manha via-se uma pequena acumulação nas serra Amarela e no Gerês. Mas com a chuva desta noite/manha já não deve restar nada.


----------



## Cadito (24 Mar 2014 às 17:14)

Boa tarde.

Fotos de ontem, Domingo, tiradas no planalto de Castro Laboreiro. Neve só até ao final da manhã e em locais sombrios. Ainda subsistem alguns (poucos) neveiros. Temperatura a rondar os cinco/seis graus.

*Rodeiro* (1100m)





*Marco Geodésico do Giestoso* (1336m)





*Neveiro na Serra da Peneda*





*Neveiro no Marco Geodésico do Giestoso*





*Parte do Planalto de Castro Laboreiro* 





A paisagem mudará drásticamente nos próximos dias...

Cumprimentos.


----------



## AJB (24 Mar 2014 às 17:40)

Muito bom Cadito, obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## AJB (26 Mar 2014 às 14:24)

Pelas imagens do satelite parece que o Gerês e o Larouco hoje devem estar a receber uma bela quantidade de neve não acham?


----------



## Cadito (27 Mar 2014 às 13:03)

*Carris (PNPG)* há instantes.
















*Fotos de Rui Barbosa*


----------



## AJB (27 Mar 2014 às 17:12)

Boas fotos e parabens
O Gerês ainda conserva alguma neve
Viste se o Larouco, Amarela ou a Peneda/Soajo tambem tinham?


----------



## Cadito (27 Mar 2014 às 20:39)

AJB disse:


> Boas fotos e parabens
> O Gerês ainda conserva alguma neve
> Viste se o Larouco, Amarela ou a Peneda/Soajo tambem tinham?



As fotos não são minhas. São do Rui Barbosa como está escrito em cima.
Passa no blog dele que tem uma reportagem completa da ascenção de hoje aos Carris.

http://www.carris-geres.blogspot.pt/


----------



## AJB (28 Mar 2014 às 09:41)

SimObrigado


----------

